# Delayed shrinkage?



## PrairrieDogExpress (Jan 29, 2010)

Anyone experience ceiling joints showing up after about a month or so? I get this only once in a while. It only happens on flat ceilings (no vaults) and mostly only in the main open area. I do everything the same way all the time and this only happens once in a while. I've been trying to figure it out and the only thing I can think of is that the humidity is usually high when it happens. I dont use hot mud and it seems like each coat is dry before applying the next coat. Just wierd that it never shows up till a month or 2 after I'm done. Maybe I should invest in a dehumidifier? 
Thoughts??


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

go to thread curing/drying time from cazna ,think drywall finishing


----------

